# ice fishing equipment



## VINTAGE (Dec 13, 2007)

Is anyone else like me, or am I the only one that loves Ice fishing Gadgets, I love to tinker with it all, I was sick of always bending over on the ice to see my camera and fish finder, so i designed a new Ice Bass Boat, I took a jet sled, and built a consule for my camera, fish finder and flasher, added a few small drawers for all my jigs and baits. consolidated to one battery and designed places to wind up my cables. I mounted it up where it was comfortable to see as I sit on my chair, everything is right there for me to play with. I can watch all three screens at once. Its awesome, I am trying it out tommorow on Scofeild. If it works like I hope I will show some pictures. Just think, the future Ice fishing sleds complete with all your electronics? maybe a thing of the future hey! now I just need to find away to mount the Auger like a drill press so you can just move the sled around and drill holes!!!!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pics.
If you need a partner selling them, let me know. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's really cool. Find a cost effective way to do that over and over and you've got yourself a marketable product.

Can't wait to read tomorrow's report (pics).


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

You got to post some PICS!!!! I'll take 20


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey Vintage- Showdown is on the way, thanks for the advice wish it was here, headed to pineview tomorrow. Can't wait to see the pics of your contraption(might be awesome if you could mount it to a delorian!)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dude. _Anything_ is cooler, mounted to a Delorian.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Dude. _Anything_ is cooler, mounted to a Delorian.


word


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Word??.. :? 

Poo Pie's Delorian......


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

Nice. 

Where's the "Mr. Fusion"? Or the flux capacitor?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Where's the "Mr. Fusion"? Or the flux capacitor?


Sorry, the Home Energy Reactor is *OUT OF STOCK*..


----------



## VINTAGE (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, Just got back from scofeild, had an okay day fishing, 14 fish in 4 hrs. Should have had more but they were soft mouthing it big time, It got to the point I would watch them on the camera as they would nibble at my jig, and I would have to anticipate the jerk when they would suck it in. They weren't taking it very hard. My New invention worked great, So much more comfortable with all the screens up higher so I could just kick back in the chair and play with the electronics and try and catch fish. It makes it so your so busy playing with all the electronics time really goes by fast. My son caught the biggest. 3.5 lb rainbow. he was so excited. Took him over 10 minutes to bring it to the ice. Fun day. If I can figure out how to do pictures I will show you all my new Invention. Maybe I'll send them to CLAM or FRABILL, it would be an awesome way to go. Would any of you buy a Fish Hut with built in camera and flashers? It sure made things alot lighter and easier to set up. We moved serveral times and it is was easy to move around because everything is contained and set up for easy use.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That sounds like an awesome set up!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

COME ON VINTAGE WE NEED PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

.45 said:


> Word??.. :?
> 
> Poo Pie's Delorian......


I should do something about the kinked sides, they sure play a role in aerodynamics and really hinder my gpm's!


----------



## VINTAGE (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll be up to Scofield Monday, should be out by the Island in a Green Eskimo Tent, If you would like to come by and see the "ice bass boat" your more than welcome, you can even jump in the tent for a demo. Sorry about no pictures, I'm a little slow when it comes Computer SAVY. I am trying to get my son to help me out but he hasn't been around to help. But like I say If you see me at Scofeild with my 8 year old son your more than welcome to check it out.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Common Vin. I spoke First About the Partnership, Didn't I?


----------



## VINTAGE (Dec 13, 2007)

Huntnbum,just $25,000 initial investment, write the check to me and were off and runnin, production starts tommorrow, (or maybe once ice is off)


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

this is starting to sound like one of those in your head ideas.... Wheres the pics..... email them to me and i will post them for you if you cant figure it out....

[email protected]


----------



## VINTAGE (Dec 13, 2007)

frogger, when your an old fart like me just taking a picture is diffucult enough, My camera is not even digital. My son is going to scan the picture and try and post it. I'd be glad to show any of you my concept when I am on the ice. Had several guys in the tent with me today showing them, On guy sat there for 1/2 hour trying to get a crawdad to hook up with his jig. I was entertained just watching him. Everyone seemed to like the idea. There are a few tweaks I need to make but all in all I am pretty happy with it. Be patient we'll try and post some pictures soon.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

VINTAGE-- got my showdown!! used it yesterday at the berry, it was a blast and it worked like a charm. One problem, I broke that little platic arm that holds your transducer cable, doh!! must have been from the eleven below temps!Brrrr!!


----------



## VINTAGE (Dec 13, 2007)

that is awesome, I broke mine of to, so I mounted an eyehook to it and it works great. I really love mine to,


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

VINTAGE said:


> that is awesome, I broke mine of to, so I mounted an eyehook to it and it works great. I really love mine to,


I super glued it and broke it off again at Pineview, the glue did hold up for one trip in between though. I need to do something differant- I'll try an eyehook. I guess you just put it right where the arm broke off?


----------

